

Ask HN:  Is NJ a cool place for a startup? - dlsay

Hi all.  Im in stealth mode with my start up in New Jersey and wanted to know if i risk losing out on talent to NYC because of the lower-panache factor of the address.  Is it important to move into/closer to the city as I grow?
======
friendstock
The "panache" is not the issue... the issue is whether your startup is in a
location where young people want to live or commute to.

I worked at a telecom startup located in Bedminster and must say that it was
not a convenient location for those who want to live in the city, since it
required driving 45 minutes each way...

I would suggest Jersey City (e.g. Grove St.) or Hoboken -- some place that is
accessible by PATH or other convenient public transit.

~~~
dlsay
thanks - I was thinking about jersey city or newark.

------
rdouble
It's not just "panache," it's also practical. All trains go to Manhattan. If
you live in Queens or CT or Westchester or Long Island you won't commute to a
job in NJ. However, NJ has a lot of engineering types. You might do ok,
depending on your location and what type of startup.

------
mapster
There is great talent in NJ you just have to place a notice. People are
leaving places like NJ for S.V.

------
nika
Don't know NJ well, but having been there for awhile I can say that I would
much rather live in a cost effective area and have a good daily commute than
work in NYC. It may be "cooler" but it is a lot more expensive, and a lot less
convenient.

Pursue employee happiness and productivity over panache anyday. Chasing
panache will get you nowhere, and it is ultimately going to exceed your
budget.

